
C++11/14/17 Features in VS 2015 RC - cremno
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/04/29/c-11-14-17-features-in-vs-2015-rc.aspx
======
StephanTLavavej
I can answer questions either here or on VCBlog.

EDIT: Specifically, questions about the C++ Core Language and Standard
Library, which is what I work on all day; questions about other topics are
welcome but other MS people will have to answer them, since I am mostly
clueless about other areas.

~~~
modeless
For iOS and Android apps you must have implemented some POSIX APIs that
Windows hasn't supported historically, such as pthreads. Will it now be
possible to write a Win32 app using pthreads?

~~~
AlexeyBrin
If you are using C++ or Objective-C++ you can use C++11 threads (which are
portable on all current operating systems) directly, no need to use pthreads.

~~~
angersock
Some of us aren't using C++.

Hence, the desire to see MSVC support the C11 and C99 standards.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
I don't use C99/C11 regularly, but I would love to see a VS that fully
implements at least the C99 standards. My comment was specifically about using
pthreads which are standard only on UNIX like systems.

------
asherkin
Woohoo, constexpr support for class members!

------
alexk7
Regarding C++11 vs C++14 constexpr: "We need to finish heavier-than-air flight
before starting interstellar colonization." Nice analogy.

------
agottem
Yet the only thing any real programmer wants is C11 support.

~~~
cremno
Let's look at the non-conditional C11 major changes:

>additional floating-point characteristic macros (<float.h>)

VS2015 RC.

>querying and specifying alignment of objects (<stdalign.h>, <stdlib.h>)

Missing but the functionality is available as extensions.

>Unicode characters and strings (<uchar.h>) (originally specified in ISO/IEC
TR 19769:2004)

VS2015 RC.

>type-generic expressions

Missing. (Use C++ instead. trollface.dds)

>static assertions

Missing but (incorrectly) static_assert can be used instead of _Static_assert.

>anonymous structures and unions

Partially or maybe even completely. I would have to check but for trivial
usage I'd consider it to be complete.

>no-return functions

Missing but __declspec(noreturn) can be used instead.

>support for opening files for exclusive access

Missing but _fsopen() / _wfsopen() and _SH_DENYRW can be used instead.

>removed the gets function (<stdio.h>)

VS2015 RC.

>added the aligned_alloc, at_quick_exit, and quick_exit functions (<stdlib.h>)

Partially as aligned_alloc() is missing.

